# Iran's 'Plan B' for a nuclear bomb



## Soldado (Feb 26, 2013)

*Iran is developing a second path to a nuclear weapons capability by operating a plant that could produce plutonium, satellite images show for the first time.

By James Kirkup, David Blair, Holly Watt and Claire Newell*


The Telegraph can disclose details of activity at a heavily-guarded Iranian facility from which international inspectors have been barred for 18 months.

Heavy water is needed to operate a nuclear reactor that can produce plutonium, which could then be used to make a bomb.

The images show signs of activity at the Arak plant, including a cloud of steam that indicates heavy-water production...

CONTINUED: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor.../9896389/Irans-Plan-B-for-a-nuclear-bomb.html

In this report that includes a video of analysis of satellite pictures, the Telegraph demonstrates that heavy water production has started in the Arak plant.


----------



## Scotth (Feb 26, 2013)

Iran isn't stopping it's persuit of a nuclear weapon period. They see it as critical to their national defense strategy to have a nuclear weapon so they can avoid an invasion.

It doesn't matter who is sitting in the White House they will continue to move forward and they will let their people starve if need be in their pursuit, just as the North Korean's do.

We will continue, as a nation, to oppose it until it happens then we will stop talking about it. See the last three decades of relations with the North Koreans for a road map to how this story ends.


----------



## pardus (Feb 27, 2013)

Scotth said:


> Iran isn't stopping it's persuit of a nuclear weapon period. They see it as critical to their national defense strategy to have a nuclear weapon so they can avoid an invasion.
> 
> It doesn't matter who is sitting in the White House they will continue to move forward and they will let their people starve if need be in their pursuit, just as the North Korean's do.
> 
> We will continue, as a nation, to oppose it until it happens then we will stop talking about it. See the last three decades of relations with the North Koreans for a road map to how this story ends.


 
I kind of hope you are right and kind of hope you are wrong. Right because it means WWIII doesnt kick off in the ME with an attack on Iran which is backed by China/Russia (maybe, just postulating). Wrong because I dont want to see this regime and Muslims in general with anymore nukes.


----------



## Soldado (Feb 27, 2013)

pardus said:


> I kind of hope you are right and kind of hope you are wrong. Right because it means WWIII doesnt kick off in the ME with an attack on Iran which is backed by China/Russia (maybe, just postulating). Wrong because I dont want to see this regime and Muslims in general with anymore nukes.


 
At least, they can't put a satellite in orbit with photographic capabilities: http://www.timesofisrael.com/for-third-time-in-2-years-iran-fails-to-launch-satellite/


----------

